# Help with Bernina Deco 600



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a Bernina Deco 600 embroidery machine? I just purchased 1 on E-bay (can't wait till it gets here!) Have never used an embroidery machine before, but have been reading up a storm. I know this is an older model, but it got great reviews. I need advise abbout the best brand thread to use, and the cheapest place to order supplies. Also, what is the best "box" to get to hook to the computer? 

Any help or advice you can give would be appreciated!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I can't help you with the machine, but you can't beat Isacord thread, it's really great stuff. While it's very expensive in shops, you can buy it direct here at wholesale prices:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks CJ. I had read that some of the machines are a bit picky about thread. Looks like I mmight end up paying as much for a nice thread selection as I paid for the machine!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Tinker,

I know nothing about the Bernina 600, but I can comment on the thread, needles and other things that go with it. 
Buy the best you can. Trying to find short cuts with cheaper threads and other things would be like buying a Ferrari then putting cheap tires on it and running on Circle K regular gas. 

Just saying ........

Joe


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

There may be a yahoo group for your machine. I learned a lot from the Janome group.

I have a Janome 300e, which is supposed to be fussy about thread too. Mine just chugs along with almost anything of reasonably good quality. Black will break the easiest because of the dye process. If you have a lot of trouble navy will usually work better. If you have trouble with tangling, use a thread stand or just drop the thread into a quart fruit jar and move it away from the machine. Then thread as usual. That gives it more length to untwist --or something, anyway it works better. I make paraments for my church so I use both metallic gold and silver. Contrary to most advise, I have found that the Coats and Clark metallic work better than some others. 

Embroidery Library will be your friend. They have great sales, lots of ideas and something like 70000 designs. Have fun--when in doubt ask!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh, one of the most important things is proper stabilizing under and over your hoop. Instead of water soluble top stabilizer, I use Glad Press and Seal--suggested on the Janome site. Most of it comes off easily and what is left vanishes when you touch it with an iron. The water soluble works well but some of the fabrics I use will water spot and Press and Seal is much cheaper anyway.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe, that's me---always trying to be a cheap skate! But I have heard that many embroidery machines are very particular. I have some Janome & some Coats & Clark that I got at a garage sale, but I still have a lot of colors I need to fill in with.

Molly, I've been to the Embroidery Library--lots of great info there. I haven't came across a Yahoo group, but I will check. And the Press & Seal---do you mean like Saran Wrap? I knew you needed a stabalizer on bottom, but didn't realize you needed one on top too.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It is called Press and Seal and made by Glad. It is sort of like saran wrap. It works really well!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Molly---I'll definately look for that at Krogers. I hadn't read that the top needed a stablizer.


----------

